# Mandolin and classical music?



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

I recently heard one of Beethoven's sonatinas for mandolin and piano and was curious if there was anything more serious than some unpublished works?


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Well, there's Mahler's 7th symphony, 4th movement...


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

A couple of Vivaldi concertos (or a couple of hundred so far as I know...)


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Contemporary composer Avner Dorman wrote a worthwhile mandolin concerto (Amazon link).


----------



## Praeludium (Oct 9, 2011)

There's mandolin in many contemporary music works.


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

The aria "Deh vieni alla finestra" from Mozart's Don Giovanni has a prominent mandolin accompanying part.


----------



## perduto (Aug 28, 2012)

GOFFREDO PETRASSI (1904-2003):
- Sestina d'autunno "Veni Creator Igor" (1981-82) for mandolin, guitar, viola, cello, double-bass & percussion
and
- Seconda Serenata Trio (1962) for mandolin, guitar & harp


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

Recent post features a review of a mandolin CD:
http://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/itywltmt/1055-la-chronique-du-disque.html


----------



## Hayze (Jul 4, 2012)

Prokofiev's Romeo and Juliet has several mandolin parts:


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Xaltotun said:


> Well, there's Mahler's 7th symphony, 4th movement...


Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - last movement, "Der Abschied"

Vivaldi:
Concerto for mandolin
Concerto for two mandolins (well-known and 'popular' -- middle movement a small gem.)


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Hayze said:


> Prokofiev's Romeo and Juliet has several mandolin parts:


Shweet! I'd forgotten these! Thanks.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

PetrB said:


> Vivaldi:
> Concerto for mandolin
> Concerto for two mandolins (well-known and 'popular' -- middle movement a small gem.)


Heard the Two-mandolin concerto in performance the other night, played by Los Romeros guitar quartet. Good arrangement, worked fine!


----------

